# Gesucht: Eure Anregungen und Wünsche für Fahrtechnik.tv



## nuts (5. April 2010)

[imgl]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/2/5/4/2/_/thumb/2383688848_8b360a51f1_o.jpg[/imgl] Vor mittlerweile zwei Wochen hat Marc (Ridefirst_Marc) die Seite fahrtechnik.tv ins Leben gerufen - nun sucht er nach Wünschen bezüglich des Inhalts für seine Seite.

Seine Idee ist es, einen Überblick über die verschiedenen Fahrtechniken des Mountainbikens zu schaffen. Hilfreich wird dabei auch die Vielzahl der Beiträge im Fahrtechnik Bereich unseres Bike Boards [LINK zum Fahrtechnik Subforum] sein. Unterstützt wird er dabei von Simon Kirchmann unterstützt.

Marc' Aufruf: _Schreibt eure Vorschläge und Anregungen für die Moves und Tricks, die  euch interessieren in diesen Thread!_

Mein Kommentar: Bilder sagen oft mehr als 1000 Worte. Marc hat bereits einige Techniken beschrieben; an den Beschreibungen kann jedoch auch gefeilt werden.Wer einen Beitrag überarbeitenswert findet, der darf dies gerne äußern.

Bild von User Vollblutbiker, geile Aktion!


----------



## barozini (5. April 2010)

hinterrad umsetzen!!! meine freunde versuchens schon lange mir beizubringen. bei ner linkskurve funktionierts schon, aber rechts rum geht halt echt überhaupt nix, wie als ob mein gehirn immer nur linkskurven fahren würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael16 (5. April 2010)

bunny hop 360 fänd ich mal ganz net  und natürlich tailwhip versuch den krieg aber füße net aufs pedal


----------



## DoubleU (5. April 2010)

Gute Sache! Vorschläge überlege ich mir noch.

Hi Marc btw.


----------



## renöd (5. April 2010)

DH fahrtechnik !Scandi Flick,Scrubs Speedjumps etc !!!


----------



## Marc B (5. April 2010)

Die Basis-Sachen und auch einiges für Fortgeschrittene (z.B. Hinterrad umsetzen) sind schon drin

Also her mit euren weiteren Vorschlägen, besonders für den DDD-Bereich (Tricks und Sprünge).

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Harald Philipp (5. April 2010)

> hinterrad umsetzen!!! meine freunde versuchens schon lange mir beizubringen. bei ner linkskurve funktionierts schon, aber rechts rum geht halt echt überhaupt nix, wie als ob mein gehirn immer nur linkskurven fahren würde





> ....auch einiges für Fortgeschrittene (z.B. Hinterrad umsetzen) sind schon drin



hmmm.... Den veröffentlichten Artikel zum HR Versetzen find ich eher so, naja.

Aber das trifft sich gut, denn seit ein paar wenigen Tagen erst habe ich eine methodische Übungsreihe zum flüssigen Versetzen! Habe es mit Martin Falkner von den Vertridern endlich 'entschlüsselt'. Nun wissen wir nicht nur das - sondern auch wie es geht! 

Gebt dem _flowzero_ mal einen Buttkick, dann machen wir ein komplettes "Flüssiges-HR-Versetzen-Lernmovie"! Ich will nicht zu viel versprechen, aber theoretisch können wir nun alle Schritte benennen und vermitteln bis es so aussieht: 

Gruß aus Innsbruck! Harald


----------



## Harald Philipp (5. April 2010)

nuts schrieb:


> Seine Idee ist es, die Vielzahl der Beiträge im Fahrtechnik Bereich unseres Bike Boards [LINK zum Fahrtechnik Subforum] zu bündeln und auf einer eigenen Seite den interessierten Fahrerinnen und Fahrern bereit zu stellen. Dabei wird er in den Gravity Disziplinen von Simon Kirchmann unterstützt.
> 
> Jetzt ist es an euch, der Seite zu einer lesenswerten Qualität zu verhelfen. Hier im Forum sind viele User aktiv, die einiges drauf haben und mit ihrer Erfahrung dazu beitragen können, dass auch andere besser Radfahren können.



Ähm, wieso eigentlich kein MTB-Fahrtechnik-Wiki? Fänd ich wesentlich moderner und vor allem offen für jeden.

Mir schmeckt der Bezug zu bestimmten Beteiligten mit eigenem wirtschaftlichem Interesse an Fahrtechnikvermittlung nicht so richtig wenn ich ehrlich bin. Klärt mich mal bitte auf, ist das hier ein "Gemeinschaftsprojekt" oder "gratis Content produzieren" für Ridefirst?

Gruß, Harald


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (5. April 2010)

Also falls ihr Bunnyhop macht:
Lest vorher die Passage in Reys uraltem Buch!
So eine gute Beschreibung hab ich nirgends wieder gefunden - irgendwas hat immer gefehlt.
Was fast immer vergessen wird: *Fußstellung* und wie man die Füße belastet.
Beim Rey steht das in etwa so:
Hinterer Fuß steht ca. im 45° Winkel - dieser Fuß wird stark belstet - man drückt damit nach hinten/oben so, dass man sich im Rad 'verspannt' -> man kann durch das Verspannen im Bike z.B auch locker nur das Hinterrad hochheben womit wir dann auch beim Hinterrad versetzen wären.

Edit:  Ich war jetzt mal auf Fajhrtechnik.tv.
Es wird zum Glück weingstens erwähnt 


> Die Fußsohlen drückt man dabei aktiv gegen die Pedalfläche und verhindert so mit genug Körperspannung, dass die Pedale den Kontakt zu einem verlieren.


Bei der Sequenz hätte man das Hinterrad aber noch auf die Höhe des Vorderrades hochziehen können - wirkt für mich wie so ein Bunnyhop wo man sich versehentlich zu weit nach hinten gelehnt hat 


Übrigens: Ich kann das Hinterrad viel besser versetzen als das Vorderrad.
Deshalb kann ich immer noch nicht diesen "360 am Boden" also Hinterrad 180° rum und dann Vorderrad 180° rum...


Nen Wiki fände ich auch toll - ich hoffe nur, dass es dann kein ständiges Geändere im Wiki gibt weil der eine meint so isses besser und der andere lieber so.....
Aber beim normalen Wikipedia klappts ja auch.
Die Videos kann man da ja mit einfügen.


----------



## 525Rainer (5. April 2010)

die erklärungen in reys buch sind unerreicht. ich bin allerdings noch nicht durch. 1993 oder so gekauft aber erst vor kurzem die frontwheelhops erlernt. das buch ist was fürs leben. all time favourit. balancieren und räder versetzen kann man glaub ich nicht mehr besser erklären. 

visuell gibts find ich nichts besseres als ryan leech "the art of trials". so konsequent, umfangreich und symphatisch hat das noch keiner umgesetzt. auf der dvd sind auch ein paar passagen mit dem fullie drauf.

bei den vertridern muss man beachten was die für räder fahren. wenn du bei einem 24er hinterbereiften doppelbrückenbike das hinterrad versetzen willst dann ist das meiner meinung vom bewegungsablauf was ganz anderes wie mit nem all mountain mit 70er lenkwinkel, langen vorbau und schön leichtem heck auch in der ebene und nicht nur bei ner steilabfahrt. 

und deswegen bin ich auch nicht so der fan von so umfangreichen gesammtsammlungen. es gibt soviele techniken die mit einem hardtail mit ner kompakten geo ganz anders gehn wie mit nem fullie oder gar nem freeridebike. stichwort lenken. beim einen dreht man noch und beim anderen drückt man schon.
eine ergänzung welches bike, geo oder set up für welche übung ideal ist wär für mich obligatorisch bzw um wieder auf hans rey zurückzukommen: er schreibt auch explizit dazu was von vorteil ist und was nicht.


----------



## Killerkekz (5. April 2010)

ich würd gern wissen wie man richtig in einen anlieger einfährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mk-racer (5. April 2010)

Hi,
ja ich fänds cool wenn mal so die ganzen Dirt tricks erkklärt werden würden, vor allem schwerere wie Flip, vllt auch Frontflip  , 360°, Tailwhip, Inverted Table top, Nofootcancan, 3er whip und so weiter, aber auch fahrtechnicken, für technisches fahren bzw. Freeride un DH wären cool. So dass halt für jeden was dabei ist 

Machts gut un Frohe ostern


----------



## Marc B (5. April 2010)

Die Seite ist nicht als Wiki gedacht, aber eure Anregungen und Vorschläge sind wichtig, sodass die Übersicht der Bewegungen und Fahrtechniken möglichst komplett wird.

@Harald: Die Seite habe ich auf die Beine gestellt, damit jeder im Fahrtechnik-Unterforum eine Übersicht hat und nicht in den vielen einzelnen Threads nach den gewünschten Erklärungen suchen muss. Dass das Angebot auch unter der Fahne unserer Bikeschule steht, finde ich nicht problematisch, wir sind ja kein öffentlich-rechtlicher Sender Wen der Banner stört, kann ihn ja ignorieren. 

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Harald Philipp (5. April 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> @Harald: Die Seite habe ich auf die Beine gestellt, damit jeder im Fahrtechnik-Unterforum eine Übersicht hat und nicht in den vielen einzelnen Threads nach den gewünschten Erklärungen suchen muss. Dass das Angebot auch unter der Fahne unserer Bikeschule steht, finde ich nicht problematisch, wir sind ja kein öffentlich-rechtlicher Sender Wen der Banner stört, kann ihn ja ignorieren.



Danke, dann weiß ich jetzt Bescheid


----------



## Marc B (5. April 2010)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> (...)Bei der Sequenz hätte man das Hinterrad aber noch auf die Höhe des Vorderrades hochziehen können - wirkt für mich wie so ein Bunnyhop wo man sich versehentlich zu weit nach hinten gelehnt hat



Mein Bike wiegt 20 kg und hat eine Rohloff hinten, deshalb die Haltung auf dem Foto, hehe. Aber ich bin ja gut rübergekommen, dafür hat die Höhe locker gereicht



> *MK-Racer:*Ich fänds cool wenn mal so die ganzen Dirt tricks erkklärt werden würden, vor allem schwerere wie Flip, vllt auch Frontflip  , 360°, Tailwhip, Inverted Table top, Nofootcancan, 3er whip und so weiter, aber auch fahrtechnicken, für technisches fahren bzw. Freeride un DH wären cool. So dass halt für jeden was dabei ist.



Für den Bereich wird Simon Kirchmann vom Team Atmosfair/Scott als Vorturner und Experte am Start sein. Demnächst machen wir die Fotos und los geht's.

Thanks für eure Anregungen,
Marc


----------



## don-rock (5. April 2010)

Harald Philipp schrieb:


> ............
> Mir schmeckt der Bezug zu bestimmten Beteiligten mit eigenem wirtschaftlichem Interesse an Fahrtechnikvermittlung nicht so richtig wenn ich ehrlich bin. Klärt mich mal bitte auf, ist das hier ein "Gemeinschaftsprojekt" oder "gratis Content produzieren" für Ridefirst?
> 
> Gruß, Harald



hatte zuerst auch diesen beigeschmack.
aber mal ehrlich, wieviele companies holen sich hier und in anderen foren -ebenfalls umsonst- input und verwirtschaftlichen diesen anschliessend zu ihren gunsten....sicherlich auch companies welche du endorsed 

jeglicher nutzen sollte sich halt in einem ausgewogenen kreislauf befinden, dann finde ich es nicht anrüchig.....und das scheint ja hier gegeben..

ich finde die fahrtechnik rubrik und auch marcs neue seite total gut.

(...gibt´s ´ne spezielle fahrtechnik für leute mit 2 gebrochenen rippen...???... ich will endlich wieder strampeln...)

grüße


----------



## koschinsky (5. April 2010)

N Tabletop wär auch mal was, was ich lernen möchte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (5. April 2010)

Harald Philipp schrieb:


> Ähm, wieso eigentlich kein MTB-Fahrtechnik-Wiki? Fänd ich wesentlich moderner und vor allem offen für jeden.
> 
> Mir schmeckt der Bezug zu bestimmten Beteiligten mit eigenem wirtschaftlichem Interesse an Fahrtechnikvermittlung nicht so richtig wenn ich ehrlich bin. Klärt mich mal bitte auf, ist das hier ein "Gemeinschaftsprojekt" oder "gratis Content produzieren" für Ridefirst?
> 
> Gruß, Harald



Hmm, also ich hab damit in erster Linie überhaupt nix zu tun und finde einige Texte und vor allem Bilder noch wirklich verbesserungswürdig. Nicht nur den Bunny-Hop. Die Kurvenfahrt sieht auch eher nach Trackstand aus, als nach vrrrrroooooooammm 

Den Bezug zu Ridefirst seh ich nicht so kritisch, so lange nicht direkt geworben wird: "Ich bin's, Marc - ich bring euch das Radfahren bei..."

Je nach Anklang hier würde ich auf jeden Fall vorschlagen, die Seite direkt hier bei mtb-news.de zu integrieren, wenn schon Teile des Contents von hier kommen. Dann würde auch die Wiki-Gestaltung deutlich mehr Sinn machen.

Edit: Hab den Beitrag oben ein bisschen verkürzt, damit keine (weniger) Missverständnisse aufkommen


----------



## Bulldozer (5. April 2010)

Ich hatte mir letztes Jahr den DVD von Stefan Herrmann "Besser Biken 2 für Fortgeschrittene" gekauft und die einzelnen Erklärungen sind wirklich gut. 

Allerdings bräuchte ich eher "Besser Biken 3 für noch Fortgeschrittenere" und zwar für AM/Enduro im extremen Gelände (extrem steil, sehr hohe Stufen, enge Passagen, etc). 

ABER: Oft wird nur gezeigt wie man runter kommt, doch fast nie wie man richtig hoch klettert und das will genau so geübt sein. Zudem von DH und FR gibt es viele Filmchen, doch wie ich z.B. mich im Schritttempo durchs Gelände zirkle, darüber gibt es nur wenig.


----------



## Marc B (5. April 2010)

nuts schrieb:


> (...) Die Kurvenfahrt sieht auch eher nach Trackstand aus, als nach vrrrrroooooooammm



Da kommen noch bessere Bilder in einer richtigen Sequenz - an dem einen Tag haben wir nicht alles geschafft und kamen auch noch nicht zu allen Spots

P.S.: Zum Qualitätsanspruch: Das Projekt ist ein absolutes No-Budget-Ding was Geld bestrifft und Low-Budget im Bereich Zeitaufwand. Aber wenn es draußen grüner wird, kommen bestimmt noch bessere Bilder.


----------



## clemson (5. April 2010)

mein favorite
http://www.bikeskills.com/blog/?page_id=422


----------



## Focus09 (5. April 2010)

Wie wärs mit einem IBC Fahrtechnick Video #2?


----------



## Torben. (5. April 2010)

scandinavian flick fänd ich gut


----------



## --->freak<--- (5. April 2010)

aufjedenfall verschiedne kurven techniken ! dann noch pushen , manuel wär auch ganz interessant , TT , (moto) whip , scrubs , und ich würde versuchen viele technik sachen für fortgeschrittene einzubauen , da dieser anfänger kram i-wie immer langweilig ist ( ich möchte damit jetz nicht sagen das die anfänger sachen komplett weg bleiben sollten )


greez 
benni


----------



## Michael16 (5. April 2010)

mal gucken was draus wird


----------



## Maxwie (5. April 2010)

Ich fänd ein Video cool wo die floater technik nochmal gezeigt wird und das aktive springen. Da bin ich gerade dabei!


----------



## Uiuiui (5. April 2010)

Hmm ne Barrel roll wär mal intressant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (6. April 2010)

Wie heißt das Buch von Hans, das hier schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde?


----------



## Crossi (6. April 2010)

don-rock schrieb:


> hatte zuerst auch diesen beigeschmack.
> aber mal ehrlich, wieviele companies holen sich hier und in anderen foren -ebenfalls umsonst- input und verwirtschaftlichen diesen anschliessend zu ihren gunsten....sicherlich auch companies welche du endorsed
> 
> jeglicher nutzen sollte sich halt in einem ausgewogenen kreislauf befinden, dann finde ich es nicht anrüchig.....und das scheint ja hier gegeben..
> ...


Sehr merkwürdig - das mit der Verquickung vom ersten Reiter und ibc ... war (und ist) auch mein Gedanke. Klar hat don-rock mit obigen post auch recht, dass alle profitieren (könnten). 

Wenn die Seite wirklich informativ und nicht nur weitere(!) Werbeplattform für eine Fahrtechnikschule sein soll - was spricht dann dagegen, auch andere Schulen im Menü "MTB-Kurse" aufzunehmen? Sonst wird der fade Beigeeschmack wohl bleiben!

Zumal vielleicht der ein oder andere Fahrtechnik-Anbieter auf die Idee kommen könnte, keine Anzeigen mehr bei euch zu schalten.

Crossi


----------



## Marc B (6. April 2010)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Ich fänd ein Video cool wo die floater technik nochmal gezeigt wird und das aktive springen. Da bin ich gerade dabei!



Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GH7neVwCKVU"]YouTube- MTB ESSENTIAL TECHNIQUES 08 Drops[/nomedia]


@Crossi: Ich werde nach und nach auch andere Anbieter reinstellen Den Anfang habe ich eben gemacht.


----------



## oli_muenchen (6. April 2010)

Crossi schrieb:


> Wenn die Seite wirklich informativ und nicht nur weitere(!) Werbeplattform für eine Fahrtechnikschule sein soll - was spricht dann dagegen, auch andere Schulen im Menü "MTB-Kurse" aufzunehmen? Sonst wird der fade Beigeeschmack wohl bleiben!



Super Sache, aber: sehe ich leider auch so. Wenn Ridefirst auf der Seite oben im Logo nicht auftaucht, sondern nur im Blogroll, dann wäre es sicher besser.


----------



## BiNkZ (6. April 2010)

Ich finde das völlig ok, dass er gleichzeitig noch ein bischen Werbung für seine Fahrtechnikschule macht.

Er hat ja schließlich auch Arbeit damit, das alles aufzunehmen, die Webseite zu gestalten etc...


----------



## Crossi (6. April 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> @Crossi: Ich werde nach und nach auch *andere Anbieter *reinstellen Den Anfang habe ich eben gemacht.


Ja, hast du. Und zwar die in Deutschland weltberühmte Fahrschule Saltamontes, deren einziger (Fahrschul-)Partner auf deren Webseite ridfirst ist. Meinen faden Beigeschmack hast du damit nicht so ganz wegbekommen ... 

Crossi


----------



## dubbel (6. April 2010)

ein paar tips zum leaning vermisse ich noch.


----------



## Mitglied (6. April 2010)

Der Endo! Für die Punktlandung mit meinem Rotwild vor der Eisdiele. Gestern hab' ich schon wieder 3 Tische umgeballert.


----------



## jan_hl (6. April 2010)

@mark:
Um mit deiner Seite aus den Unmengen ans Howtos/FAQs herauszustechen, wuerde ich vor allem Wert auf die kleinen Tricks und Kniffe legen, ueber die man selten was liest.

Ich hab zum Beispiel vor einiger Zeit versucht, mit einem kurzen Tritt in die Pedale aufs Hinterrad zu kommen und dann da stehen zu bleiben ( http://trashzen.com/lifting-the-front-wheel.php ). Es hat zwar funktioniert, aber es hat sich nicht 'richtig' angefuehlt.

Nach einer Woche aergern ueber meine Unfaehigkeit habe ich den (zumindest fuer mich) entscheidenen Trick per Zufall rausgefunden: Um zu sehen was ich falsch mache, habe ich mich samt Rad vor eine verspiegelte Scheibe gestellt und den Trick da geübt. Seltsamerweise hat es im ersten Anlauf perfekt geklappt... kurz getreten, und schwups, war ich oben. 

Nach 10 Minuten wundern habe ich dann rausgefunden, dass ich in dem Moment geradeaus in die Scheibe auf mein Spiegelbild und nicht wie sonst, einen halben Meter vor mein Vorderrad geschaut habe. Das "nach vorne schauen" hat dann dazu gefuehrt, dass ich mich das entscheidene Stueck weiter nach hinten gelehnt habe. 

Haette mir das jemand am Anfang gesagt, hatte ich das ganze wohl deutlich schneller drauf gehabt...






525Rainer schrieb:


> visuell gibts find ich nichts besseres als ryan leech "the art of trials". so konsequent, umfangreich und symphatisch hat das noch keiner umgesetzt.


Meiner Meinung nach ist die DVD zwar nett um einen Ueberblick ueber alle Techniken zu erhalten, aber zum richtigen lernen ist das alles (meiner Meinung nach) viel zu oberflaechlich erklaert. 

Z.B. wenn es um den Bunny Hop geht, da sagt er im Prinzip nur "nach unten, nach hinten und springen" und macht das dann dreimal vor (ohne slowmotion). Stimmt zwar im Prinzip irgendwie, aber um es dann richtig zu lernen finde ich sowas besser:

http://www.bmxbasics.org/new/bmx0703.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (6. April 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Wie heißt das Buch von Hans, das hier schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde?



No Way. Bike Trial Tricks von Hansjörg Rey, Thomas Rögner


----------



## Marc B (6. April 2010)

@Crossi: Es folgen noch weitere Anbieter, die nicht jeder kennt

@all:

Ich fasse mal zusammen, was bisher an Vorschlägen kam:

- Downhill-Race Fahrtechniken

- Tricks ala Tailwhip, 360 etc.

- Vertriding-Sachen wie Spitzkehren mit Hinterrad versetzen

Was war da noch dabei?

Ein Stoppie/Endo ist schon drauf: *KLICK*.






Im IBC Fahrtechnik-Video #1 erklärt Freesoul den Nose-Wheelie.


----------



## trexler (6. April 2010)

der coaster gehört finde ich auch noch dazu (wheelie im "wiegetritt" bzw. stehend)


----------



## Maxwie (6. April 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter:
> 
> YouTube- MTB ESSENTIAL TECHNIQUES 08 Drops
> 
> ...



Perfekt!!! Genau was ich gesucht habe! Ansonsten schließe ich mich an, Downhill technik wäre wohl sehr interessant.

Gruß
Max


----------



## OrangUtan (6. April 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> ein paar tips zum leaning vermisse ich noch.





mal etwas vom Thema weg, aber im weitern Sinn auch Skills die helfen:

Anleitungen zum Bau verschiedener Anlieger, Kicker, etc . Mit dazugehörigen Fahrtechniken und Variationen. 
Dann wärs für mich erst komplett.


----------



## andi. (7. April 2010)

schreibfehler: *Artikel Angsblockaden*, soll wohl AngsTblockaden heisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (7. April 2010)

Thanks, ist korrigiert


----------



## Amokles (7. April 2010)

yo, dh race technik fänd ich auch am intressantesten.


----------



## infinitetrails.de (7. April 2010)

Leaning wäre noch klasse !


----------



## _coco_ (8. April 2010)

Interessant wäre sicher für ein paar Tricks hinsichtlich des Dirt-fahrens mal Marius Lenders zu fragen, da er auf youtube schon ein how-to [..] gestartet hat.
Dann könnte Simon das Fully fahren übernehmen und der Marius vielleicht das Dirt fahren.
Nur so ne Idee


----------



## Marc B (8. April 2010)

@coco: Thanks für dein Feedback. Aber ich mag kurze Wege und die Shootings mit Simon sind noch für diesen Monat geplant

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## volcom_94 (8. April 2010)

ein paar 4x sachen waeren geil.


----------



## dirtjumper96 (10. April 2010)

ein nofootcancan wär geil denn krieg ich nich richtig hin


----------



## Marc B (10. April 2010)

dirtjumper96 schrieb:


> ein nofootcancan wär geil denn krieg ich nich richtig hin



Klar, der gehört zum Standardprogramm von Simon. Ende April bis Anfang Mai wird der Dirt-Teil ausgebaut!


----------



## Schwatzwild (11. April 2010)

Harald Philipp schrieb:


> Ähm, wieso eigentlich kein MTB-Fahrtechnik-Wiki? Fänd ich wesentlich moderner und vor allem offen für jeden.
> 
> Mir schmeckt der Bezug zu bestimmten Beteiligten mit eigenem wirtschaftlichem Interesse an Fahrtechnikvermittlung nicht so richtig wenn ich ehrlich bin. Klärt mich mal bitte auf, ist das hier ein "Gemeinschaftsprojekt" oder "gratis Content produzieren" für Ridefirst?
> 
> Gruß, Harald


Gut, dass es mal ein anderer erwähnt, dass die neue, massiv in Richtung Vollkommerzialisierung gehende Ausrichtung des Forums nicht zwingend jedem gefällt. Nichts gegen Fahrtechnik, auch nichts gegen Marc, ich erwäge schon lange, in seiner Bikeschule mal einen Fahrtechnikkurs zu machen, aber dafür hätte ich nicht diese Art von Werbung gebraucht.


----------



## poritz (12. April 2010)

ich ind die seite gut  als vorschläge hat ich wie bereits erwähnt was ich aber trotzdem wichtig und auch als basics sehe (gut für fortgeschrittene) tabletop, (moto)whip , scruben und auch driften OHNE den einsatz der bremse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (15. April 2010)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir letztes Jahr [den] die DVD von Stefan Herrmann "Besser Biken 2 für Fortgeschrittene" gekauft und die einzelnen Erklärungen sind wirklich gut.


Ich kann da gar nicht zustimmen, war recht enttäuscht von der DVD. Gerade das Hinterrad-Versetzen, das hier jetzt schon mehrfach angesprochen wurde, wird kaum erklärt und geht viel zu schnell. Er baut auch nicht schrittweise auf, sondern in der ersten Sequenz zeigen sie das Versetzen schon mit fahrendem Vorderrad. 

Umgekehrt fände ich bei Marcs Variante ein ergänzendes Video sinnvoll.


----------



## Marc B (15. April 2010)

Kerberos schrieb:


> (...) Umgekehrt fände ich bei Marcs Variante ein ergänzendes Video sinnvoll.



Wir haben heute für das zweite IBC-Fahrtechnikvideo gefilmt. Das mit dem HR-Versetzen kommt aber erst in Teil 3, wir haben heute leider nicht alles geschafft.

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (27. April 2010)

Leider müssen wir das Shooting mit Simon Kirchmann auf Anfang Mai verschieben. Als Pro-Rider ist er halt immer unterwegs... Aber das wird schon, die Kulisse in der Natur ist jedenfalls schön grün mittlerweile!

Am Drehtag für das nächste IBC Fahrtechnikvideo haben wir zuerst die neue Kamera getestet. Der Nachwuchs-Shredder Malte diente uns dabei als Vorturner.






Ride on, Marc


----------



## dubbel (27. April 2010)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Bulldozer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wieso verbesserst du bulldozer ungefragt und schreibst im nächsten satz doch "der DVD"?


----------



## Kerberos (27. April 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> wieso verbesserst du bulldozer ungefragt und schreibst im nächsten satz doch "der DVD"?


Dass Di Der Teufel holt!


----------

